# Flippinout Omega



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I received this stunner in the mail box this week. I have admired Nathan's custom slingshots for many years. After handling it, I know why. The fit and finish is immaculate. The work of someone that actually cared what they were doing. It is made from birds-eye maple, cherry, black walnut and old lob-lolly pine. It had the original bands on it. As I do not believe in Safe Queens, I slept on it and put fresh bands on it this afternoon. I set it up for 8mm steel and the very first shot found it's mark. After a couple hundred rounds, it felt familiar. I was using my first Warrior pouch. It broke in rapidly and was a ease to release. This fork may be a keeper. I thought it was an Axiom until I got my hands on it. It is on the large side. 2.5" fork gap...but I am willing to bet there are far fewer Omegas in existence today. In any event, it is a pleasure to shoot and to own.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Congratulations on your new found treasure! That’s a beauty. One day I hope to land one of Nathan’s frames for my collection


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

Beautiful absolutely stunning i love Nathan's work and would love to get the chance to own one congratulations my friend!!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you, it is a delight to behold. It is pretty enough to bring out once a year and hang on the Christmas Tree. I'm gonna shoot it, enjoy it, and take care of it. I would like to know what he used as a finish in 2011. I know that he used a few different ones. The one on it feels tacky after 50 shots, but is shining like new money.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Lucky you! Gorgeous frame!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Sweet! Where did you score that?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> Sweet! Where did you score that?


In the Wanted Ads, right here on this wonderful forum that you all allowed me to be a part of....and I thank you, one and all.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Nathan has a gift- to be sure. This is my favorite slingshot of all time, and slingshot of the year in 2014. I consider it a masterpiece:










https://slingshotforum.com/topic/39388-waste-not-want-not/


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You are extremely lucky - thats an awesome frame.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations! Happy sling'n!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Nathan has a gift- to be sure. This is my favorite slingshot of all time, and slingshot of the year in 2014. I consider it a masterpiece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is a beautiful piece of work....but to put phillips screws anywhere near it is a travesty. I love Nathans work, but I personal think screws brings the whole piece down a notch or two. I cannot imagine having to took at a phillips screw every time I aim.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations Nathan is very talented


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, I woke up this morning with this slingshot on my mind so I decided to run another couple hundred shots over her forks. I changed my normal choke hold (pinch grip) to a thumb supported out to the tip...she is consistently accurate at 40 yards shooting at a six inch gong. The warrior pouch feels like I have been using it for six months, totally broken in.

I wish she was smaller.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I always said he was my favorite custom builder. He has awesome skills. Not too bad of a shooter either!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

She is a pleasure to shoot. I wish she was an inch narrower between the forks. At 2.5" between the forks, she is a hand full to pinch at the tips...but a pleasure none the less. The palm swell has bevels that feel nice and dig in.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

I have been shooting this frame solely for two weeks now. I have found that it hits harder set up the same as the Mustang. But what has really fascinated me is that it is much more accurate if I point/tilt the fork tips towards the target. The tips are rounded not flat. do any of you all do this?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> I have been shooting this frame solely for two weeks now. I have found that it hits harder set up the same as the Mustang. But what has really fascinated me is that it is much more accurate if I point/tilt the fork tips towards the target. The tips are rounded not flat. do any of you all do this?


Any thoughts on tilting the fork tips towards the target???


----------



## DragonEyeShooter1 (May 14, 2020)

It has to do with having a straight wrist, when you point or tilt your fork tips forward you're creating a straight line with your bones from your back and shoulder down to your fingertip and takes you to that semi primal place in our brain of instinctive shooting with our ability to point at something and be pretty much in line and in point with it the straight wrist also helps stabilize your shot by helping absorb some of the pull weight back into your body i straight wrist a lot of my frames even with out rounded tips just for that reason


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

DragonEyeShooter1 said:


> It has to do with having a straight wrist, when you point or tilt your fork tips forward you're creating a straight line with your bones from your back and shoulder down to your fingertip and takes you to that semi primal place in our brain of instinctive shooting with our ability to point at something and be pretty much in line and in point with it the straight wrist also helps stabilize your shot by helping absorb some of the pull weight back into your body i straight wrist a lot of my frames even with out rounded tips just for that reason


Thank You! I overlooked the obvious. I have tried it with low-forked English frames and hit the web of my hand, even with a twisted pouch and years of practice.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Slide-Easy said:


> DragonEyeShooter1 said:
> 
> 
> > It has to do with having a straight wrist, when you point or tilt your fork tips forward you're creating a straight line with your bones from your back and shoulder down to your fingertip and takes you to that semi primal place in our brain of instinctive shooting with our ability to point at something and be pretty much in line and in point with it the straight wrist also helps stabilize your shot by helping absorb some of the pull weight back into your body i straight wrist a lot of my frames even with out rounded tips just for that reason
> ...


And that's the moral of the story right there, so I try not too on some small or short frames. Some frames I tilt, but keeping a level sight window with my bands is my goal because my hand has looked like yours often enough


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Slide-Easy said:
> 
> 
> > DragonEyeShooter1 said:
> ...


Yes Sir, that little 8mm shot with those oriental fast bands, pulled back behind my ear, sure got my attention.


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful work of art!

Rich


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Hermit said:


> Beautiful work of art!
> 
> Rich


She is a straight shooter.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

She has been so good to me lately that I gave her a coat of wax. She looked so pretty with her clothes off, I snapped a few pics....to share.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

This fork has turned out to be one that can be picked up randomly, admired, and hit it's mark...sometime with a grin of surprise, as I missed the same mark with two other forks.

Thanks Ray! I have thoroughly enjoyed owning it.


----------

